# MT Run - Placerville, Sac, El Dorado 8/14



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Anyone brave enough to follow? 

Mosquito Road - El Dorado County 

We will be meeting at the same place as last time (for those who run with us). 

We will meet at 11:30am at the Best Buy parking lot in El Dorado Hills. Take Highway 50 (from Sacramento) and exit Scott Road. You should be able to see Best Buy on the left side from the highway. As always, if you've got a two-way radio, please bring it. We will meet at 11:30am, but will wait for those of you who we know are coming. We might also grab some lunch just before the run. Our route will be discussed further at the meeting point. 

We will Basically take Highway 50 up to Placerville. Mosquito Road should be nearby.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

BLegacy said:


> Anyone brave enough to follow?
> 
> Mosquito Road - El Dorado County
> 
> ...



i'm down.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

There. plus BUMP.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Sorry fellas, I can't make it this weekend. Other "things" has arisen. Have fun and I'll chat later.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

This "run" has been postponed yet again. Due to a majority of people dropping out.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Suggestion, let make this "run" in October. Then drive up to Reno and check out n8nnv. Then we can raid the buffets


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Suggestion, let make this "run" in October. Then drive up to Reno and check out n8nnv. Then we can raid the buffets



If that be the case, you'll have to set it up, hehe, i'll be gone most of October.


----------

